# river saugeye lures (for water 6 feet deep and less)



## crawdiddy

I've found suspending jerkbaits work well. Been doing well on them all year(about 10 over 22"). Lucky craft pointer 100, and Flash minnow 130. They love big baits, I'm learning.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Rapalas have down me good the last couple years..black and silver floater 4 3/4" in particular..mostly in the fall.


----------



## acklac7

My all time favorites include shallow running shad raps in the silver shad color..Or black/white...Also the BIGGEST floating rapala/husky jerk's you can find in either clown or black/white. Most Saugeye exhibit "hybrid vigor" which basically means they are extremely agressive...The big boys will KILL big toys ...No joke..I routinely catch (or caught  ) 24"+ S-eye on the 7" floating rapalas...And have caught a number of 16-19" eye's with them as well!!! (taking a second look at your post you already caught on to this phenomenon..lol)

Also here is a little trick for catching them monster eye's...This works well during the summer...But it works the best during the fall..When Saugeye's are extremely aggressive....

Cast your crank/stick out and then immediately "rip it" like your trying to snag a fish (well not that fast...but you get the point)...Lash it back and forth while reeling to make it dart from side to side...Do this for about 4 seconds then STOP IT DEAD! keep the line taught and wait..Typically it only takes a few seconds and SMACK!!!! S-eye on!...Also try a super short split second pause..Then continue with the fast retrieve...More often then not when you go to continue your retrieve mr. S-eye will be on the other end of your line 



Sadly for whatever reason I can't seem to find them river Eye's for the past couple years...Typically I will have double digit F.O. Saugeye numbers by this time of year..With one or two pushing 28"...So far I have only caught a couple .

Congrats crawdidy...Looks like you found em' 


And should also add that I ALWAYS remove the split ring on any/all cranks/stickbaits...Then I tie a "rapala knot". (http://www.steelheader.net/knots/rapala_knot.htm) ..This knot really brings out the action in a bait...I will NEVER tie a different knot on a crank...You lose so much action with a direct eye-knot!


----------



## bronzebackyac

We've been bangin em on shap raps all year. They seem to like perch and walleye colored and the new glass rap in pearl.


----------



## billybob7059

I love to use juast a plain jig head and a grub and reel it in so that is just ticks the bottom works great.


----------

